# can't install openoffice



## roelof (Jan 4, 2009)

hello, 

When i try to do this:

pkg_add -r openoffice.

I get this message :

Error: FTP Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/openoffice.tbz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.1-release/Latest/openoffice.tbz' by URL

how to solve this ?

Roelof


----------



## adamk (Jan 4, 2009)

Didn't we already answer this question here: 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1224


----------



## roelof (Jan 5, 2009)

oke, 

Sorry, i tought it was another problem.

Roelof


----------

